# Hi, I am Abel



## theonlylivingboyinizmir (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't have anyone who listens to classical music around me. I don't have that many people around me anyway, but I compose classical music and play the piano -I don't own one- in my free time, or if I don't have time I make time for it. I have completed and released two albums by now. I want to know classical music listeners' opinions about them. In technical points, moods, or anything else.

This is my first release. It's solo piano:
https://mistaka.bandcamp.com/album/moonchild

This one is the second, it's chamber music I suppose.
https://mistaka.bandcamp.com/album/this-town-doesnt-look-good-in-rain-and-it-rains-everyday

Sincerely.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I haven't listened to whole piano album yet, but I certainly do like it. 'Walking With Shoes On' has some really interesting twists and turns, but other compositions dose have too. 'You Can Always Change Your Name' is really good. 
There is some eerie Erik Satie in compositions and I like it. 
There is also nice development of compositions. They can grab the attention.


----------



## theonlylivingboyinizmir (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey, thank you. I am a listener of Satie, although I completed _Moonchild_ without any knowledge of any classical music to be honest. Those compositions came to me naturally and I just put them out.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

^ Good, because none of what I've listened to sounds classical to my ear.
Not bad, though. Keep it up.


----------



## theonlylivingboyinizmir (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks. Moonchild, on the websites it's been shared, is put under Jazz genre for some reason. It is jazzy, but I consider it classical. The second album was composed with pure classical approach though. It still, as always, depends on one's perception of course.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeah, I'd agree with Majed. You should experiment with some variation.


----------

